# PTO



## Joe Smoe (Jan 21, 2021)

Looking for rear PTO for 1970 3212v - any ideas where to find/salvage one? I found one off of a 3212v that is either for a hydrostatic or variable transmission. However, mine is a 3-speed manual and I assume the one from the hydro or variable will not work?


----------

